# Bottle doeling stopped taking a bottle! Please help!



## Kassidee77 (May 26, 2021)

I have a 6-7 week old doeling that will either refuse the bottle or only drink a little bit and then want nothing to do with it. It started a day and a half ago. I can tell she isn’t feeling well because she isn’t as active or playful as usual, and she will either just stand there really still or lay down. She doesn’t appear to be bloated at all. Has anyone else experienced this or have any idea what’s going on? Please help, I really don’t want to lose her. I am a first time goat owner, so any advice is so much appreciated!


----------

